# Cottage cheese made bearable



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

What I do with it is this

put 500 grams of Cottage cheese and 500grams of Fromage Frais in a blender along with a sachet of Hartleys powdered suger free jelly(loads of flavours) and 1 heaped spoonfuls of sweetener powder and 2 scoops of flavourless protien powder. All ingredients I get at tesco except for protien powder

Now whizz up for a coupe of minutes then I pour it into 3 tuperware Tubs . now you have 3 brilliant home made Yogurts that taste great with about 45g of protien per tub.

Rep


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

good idea mate


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Cottage cheese will NEVER be bearable....it will always taste like puke !!


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Cottage cheese is nasty(taste)fromage blanc 1kg tub 80g protein..have half 500g 40g protein taste good as well and at 1 euros 20 for a tub well cheap, not sure about price in england...


----------



## weedavey (May 29, 2007)

Anything is worth a go to get it tasting better......my god its rank.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

I love cottage cheese..  ...


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

cellaratt said:


> I love cottage cheese..  ...


me too


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Might give that a try.

I've beat a bit of unflavoured whey into it a few times... it end's up looking even more like puke (runny), but somehow is a little bit better.


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

Nice idea there mate.

I found that brushing my teeth and using a v.strong mouthwash helped with the cottage cheese...lol.

i'll give your idea a try though


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

I was thinking about cottage cheese before... i want to like it


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

What I did discover the other day too is that the Tesco value stuff is better tasting than the health living range... still mings though!


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Can't beat Cottage Cheese.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> Cottage cheese will NEVER be bearable....it will always taste like puke !!


 Stop being so ************ obstinate and give it a try mun !!!!!!!!!!

Rep


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Replicator said:


> Stop being so ************ obstinate and give it a try mun !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Rep


I have tried it in a different guise as suggested on here by someone else and it was horrible !

I wish l could like it l really do...


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

...with pinneaple....yum


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Pelayo said:


> ...with pinneaple....yum


Yeah it was YOU who made me try it l rememeber now !!


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

I love cottage cheese, I have mine in a bowl with ground flax, milk pb and/ or tahini.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Replicator said:


> What I do with it is this
> 
> put 500 grams of Cottage cheese and 500grams of Fromage Frais in a blender along with a sachet of Hartleys powdered suger free jelly(loads of flavours) and 1 heaped spoonfuls of sweetener powder and 2 scoops of flavourless protien powder. All ingredients I get at tesco except for protien powder
> 
> ...


When you say sweetner powder, i take it, like Splenda or Canderel? Also is it a heaped teaspoon?

Cheers Rep


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Great recipe here people.....tastes really nice.

300g cous cous, 320g flaked tuna (2 tins), one diced red pepper, 200-300g cottage cheese, 10 cherry tomatoes. Mix it all together with some cracked pepper and you have got a solid stable protein meal for any time throughout the day. I make this on a Sunday and have it throughout the week for lunch or snacks. It tastes fantastic I think.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I have my cottage cheese on top of peanut butter on rivita, one is sweet the other is bland, I quite like it to be honest...


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> I have tried it in a different guise as suggested on here by someone else and it was horrible !
> 
> I wish l could like it l really do...


seriously G try the above recipe , it tastes nothing like cottage chesse if you flavour it as above ........HONEST :thumbup1:

Rep


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Replicator said:


> seriously G try teh above , it tastes nothing like cottage chesse if you flavour it as above ........HONEST :thumbup1:
> 
> Rep


Its the consistency of it mate that does me..........


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

hendrix said:


> When you say sweetner powder, i take it, like Splenda or Canderel? Also is it a heaped teaspoon?
> 
> Cheers Rep


ONe heaped table spoon of tescos sweetner powder that is thier make of the Canderal

Rep


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> Its the consistency of it mate that does me..........


but once its been throught the blender its smooth as Fvck like no lumps at alll at all ..

Honestly NOBODY hates cottage cheese like I do thats why i have to TOTALLY disguise the flavour of it altogether.,

Rep


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

cellaratt said:


> I love cottage cheese..  ...


X2


----------



## Stvjon41 (Jan 16, 2011)

Simon01 said:


> X2


X 3


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Mix mine with a flavoured Yogout.. it just tastes like a black cherry or strawberry yogout after that.


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

I love cottage cheese and I practically live on it. Marks and sparks do an amazingly creamy tasty one which has a bit of fromage frais already in which is lovely . Asda brand one has no flavour. I stick to Sainburies be good to yourself brand as I find it the best of value/taste. Eat it with cayenne pepper and oat or rice cakes.

I am really starting to get keen on the quark lately though as it actually kicks cottage cheeses ass nutritionally with lower carbs , lower fat and higher protein content .


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Nickthegreek said:


> I love cottage cheese and I practically live on it. Marks and sparks do an amazingly creamy tasty one which has a bit of fromage frais already in which is lovely . Asda brand one has no flavour. I stick to Sainburies be good to yourself brand as I find it the best of value/taste. Eat it with cayenne pepper and oat or rice cakes.
> 
> I am really starting to get keen on the *quark* lately though as it actually kicks cottage cheeses ass nutritionally with lower carbs , lower fat and higher protein content .


*What is this mate and where would l buy it ?*


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

If your not bothered about the carbs a bit of honey is good with it, maybe some nut aswell.


----------



## jonesy1234cas (Jan 1, 2009)

i like cottage cheese also the one with chives, im not fond of the pinapple version tho ......yuk


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

gemilky69 said:


> *What is this mate and where would l buy it ?*


It's a type of cheese . Get it from any major supermarket.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

i have a great little recipe for cottage cheese

open the tub

using a large spoon empty contents into bin

go to fridge

get something else to eat

never fails


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

Quark for me everytime. Blend it up with some whey of your choice and you've got a nice pudding with cheese cake consistency


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

benicillin said:


> Quark for me everytime. Blend it up with some whey of your choice and you've got a nice pudding with cheese cake consistency


 Think I'll give this a try tommz.. that sounds a bit tasty.. does the quark have much flavour on its own?


----------



## Renfred (Feb 11, 2011)

Replicator said:


> What I do with it is this
> 
> put 500 grams of Cottage cheese and 500grams of Fromage Frais in a blender along with a sachet of Hartleys powdered suger free jelly(loads of flavours) and 1 heaped spoonfuls of sweetener powder and 2 scoops of flavourless protien powder. All ingredients I get at tesco except for protien powder
> 
> ...


Hi fellow, Some sort of good idea there.... nice post keep sharing more one's.......... Thanks......!!!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

i have grown to like it on its own now, but have been having a 3 egg omlette just before bed (mainly for the fats) and 300g cottage cheese. Salt and pepper on omlette, low salt/sugar blobbed onto it, spoon full of cottage cheese, slice of hot tomatoey omlette. nom nom nom nom nom nom!!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

benicillin said:


> Quark for me everytime. Blend it up with some whey of your choice and you've got a nice pudding with cheese cake consistency


Id never heard of this stuff and yes it has a far higher protien count Teso's 13.6g protien per 100g against the cottage cheese at 9.6g per 100g . The cott cheese is 75p for 300grams and the quark at 70p for 250g, the qaurk is 5p cheaper for a 4g higher protien count.

I will now be using quark for all recipes where I used to use Cott cheese.

Rep


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

Ha ha all the body builders switching to quark now . This may lead to a dramatic nationwide decrease in demand for cottage cheese and increase in quark demand which will see the price of cottage come down and the price of quark increasing . 

Quark blended with Flavoured protein is like pudding lovely . Only annoying thing about quark is that the biggest tubs I can find in supermarkets is 250g they need to cater for body builders more and start putting out 1kg tubs !

Another nice pudding , protein , milk into the freezer bang protein ice cream !


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

I just eat it plain on a plate haha


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

Replicator said:


> Id never heard of this stuff and yes it has a far higher protien count Teso's 13.6g protien per 100g against the cottage cheese at 9.6g per 100g . The cott cheese is 75p for 300grams and the quark at 70p for 250g, the qaurk is 5p cheaper for a 4g higher protien count.
> 
> I will now be using quark for all recipes where I used to use Cott cheese.
> 
> Rep


It's the future mate i'm telling ya


----------

